# KKD Blizzard - Quick Review plus full detail



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just a quick review on the Blizzard snow foam from Kystal Kleen Detail. Heard a lot of good things regarding this snow foam on a few detailing FB groups I am a member of. I bought quite a few tyre dressings from Sample this for my on going tyre dressing review and thought I may as well get a few different Snow foams to try out.

As with any of my foams I use or test, I always use 100 ml of snow foam to 400ml warm water mixture for fair testing. I find with some foams such as OCD and Magnifoam, they don't smell good at all... This on the other hand smelled terrific, it was the Tutti Fruitti edition and you could really smell the sweets from this, even when sprayed onto the car. Thickness was nice, it wasn't too thick but still clinged for a decent length of time, longer than the BH but still had good cleaning power. Photo shows it after 5 minutes on the car, it gave me enough time to give the alloys a quick wash with some Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner 10:1.



After power hosing the car, I couldn't see much in the way of dirt left on the car and would say performance wise it was just as good as the BH with a nicer smell and longer dwell time. Pretty pleased with this one although it wasn't quite as good as Angel Wax Fast Foam which I will be putting a review up of also. The only main difference between the two was the thickness of foam. The Angel wax stayed on for well over 10 minutes which allowed me to clean my alloys without rushing the process.

Car was then hand washed with Nanolex Pre Concentrate to remove any old wax coats and then again with Nanolex pure shampoo before being clayed using the shampoo as a solution. Very impressed with the G3 clay mitt here, made a night and day difference to the paint on my sisters car which in 4 years I don't think has ever been washed properly.

Car was then rinsed, dried, polished with Tripple, a coat of Tough Coat followed by some Temptation wax. When buffing the wax off I also used a few sprays of Glisten to help with the buffing and improve the finish. Wheels dressed with Carchem tyre gel/tyre dressing and plastics also restored with the tyre gel which worked really well. Was pleased with the depth of shine/gloss and so was the sister


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What was the price per ml compared to auto foam?
That BH Auto foam seems to work out very cheap when buying 5 litres. 
Gonz.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job mate and a great write up, thanks for posting . I have to agree with regarding the G3 clay MIT & Angelwax fast foam as that is my preferred foam just now


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> What was the price per ml compared to auto foam?
> That BH Auto foam seems to work out very cheap when buying 5 litres.
> Gonz.


There is a GB on at the moment on a popular social networking site, have a look :thumb:
I think its £17.99 delivered so pretty good value, if i hadn't just got 5ltrs of fast foam i would have got some


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice job and Pics Brian, thanks for sharing:wave:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If I have worked it out correctly (Im very stupid) Auto foam works out to be 16 pence per application of a car. Very cheap in my eyes.
A hard target to beat. 
Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It all depends really Gonz. The 5L of Auto foam can be had for about £16 plus p&p. Found the Blizzard at £18 for 5L plus p&p but now the interesting part... BH is known for needing a lot of solution per wash, I use 100 ml but reading the KKD blizzard, its perfect dilution is only 50ml... very interesting. So if you go with the manufacturers info if both in 5L bottles... BH is 32p per wash, Blizzard is only 18p.

Thanks for the nice comments guys, makes this worth while! Will get the angel wax review up tomorrow.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Good point Brian, now I'm really considering it over the BH. 
I wonder if it's available at waxstock?
Gonz.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Ive been using blizzard for some time now and always had good results from it and also if you like something with a bit more bite for the winter months there's blizzard force which is the alkaline version yet still being wax safe at recommended dilution


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I reckon I might not have had a full 100ml in the sample bottle personally... possibly 60-70ml as I marked the bottle and it was slightly under it. So the performance was impressive for such a little amount, angel wax was about 50ml used and that was very good also although haven't checked prices. I still have 2.5l of Auto foam to use and 500ml of car chem also before I look into another 5L of another foam. Found some really good products though, only 2 I have been dissapointed with has been magnifoam and valet pro neutral which both had very poor cleaning power. Need to get some of that Tac systems ultra foam, looks good!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Magifoam can work well but you have to let it dwell for 20 minutes which for me is way to long. I also believe it's quite harsh on wax too with those sort of dwell times. 
Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It was all but off my car after between 5-10 mins and that was with 100ml... Had I left it on as long as you said would likely have dried into my car. Just didn't rate it, smelled horrible also.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I use this too and i highly rate it. much better than other snowfaoms ive used from bigger brand names.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

When comparing, don't forget that all of the discussed foams have high pH, except for blizzard, which is neutral. Pretty good if it is keeping up in performance with alkaline products.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Nice job. I would hate to have all that black plastic to keep clean!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice review!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice review, nice to see some other out there product's getting a mention.
Just got a bulk from bioyce,madcow,percys which will need to review up also.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

ive just got the madcow slick 66 wax to try and the banana mussa wheel cleaner so will be putting my review up soon :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

adjones said:


> When comparing, don't forget that all of the discussed foams have high pH, except for blizzard, which is neutral. Pretty good if it is keeping up in performance with alkaline products.


Also another good point jones!

Yeah I read this is at the perfect 7 balance or as commonly known "Ph neutral" which is actually apparently difficult to achieve! This certainly will be in considerations along with the AW fast foam as my next choice of pre-wash :thumb:

Will get the fast foam review up later today hopefully, busy at work doing a workpack amendment, hopefully get it finished today and can go about writing up the review


----------

